# ausgefranste Kontur reparieren



## lümelliese (23. November 2004)

Ola,
bin wahrlich kein Profi, aber muss einen Schriftzug und eine Grafik, die im Original nur als jpg, gif oder psd angelegt sind, in Indesign neu anlegen. Schrift geht, klar - aber die Grafik.

In PS habe ich die Grafik (einfarbige, aus 3 Teilen zusammengesetzte Form) hochgerechnet und die ausgefransten Ränder der Grafik zwar mühsam nachgezogen und begradigt, aber auch als eps in Indesign platziert, schaut es noch immer aus wie ein angenagter Topflappen. 

Malfilter mit Kontur nachzeichnen lässt sich nicht aktivieren ()

Gibt es einen Trick? Mit Nachzeichnen kriege ich die Form nie so hin....


----------



## Pianoman (23. November 2004)

Hoi.
Daß es in InDesign so grausig aussieht, könnte zum einen an der "billigen" 72dpi-Vorschau liegen, wenn Du ein eps plazierst.
Wenns das nicht ist bzw. Du daran schon gedacht hast, würde noch die Möglichkeit in Frage kommen, die Zeichnung zu vektorisieren (mit Adobe Streamline oder Corel Trace o.Ä.). Das müßte sich bei einer Graphik, die eh nur aus einfärbigen Flächen besteht ja relativ locker machen lassen. Außerdem hättest Du dann im eps auch wirklich die vollen Vorteile, die dieses Format bietet und nebenbei lassen sich Kurven auch leichter nachbearbeiten als Pixel.
lg.


----------



## lümelliese (23. November 2004)

Diese Konvertierungsprogramme habe ich leider nicht. An der Indesign Vorschau liegt es nicht. 

Die einzige Alternative ist noch Corel - speichert das Prog eps-Vektordateien? Bzw wie kriege ich in CD die Kontur hin? Von CD habe ich nun gar keine Ahnung....Buhuu


----------



## Pianoman (23. November 2004)

Brauchst auch nicht. Ich rede nicht von CorelDRAW sondern von CorelTRACE... das is auch in dem Paket mit drin.
Funktionieren tuts ganz einfach:
Pixel-Graphik laden.
Detail-Level einstellen.
Rechnen lassen.
Als eps Exportieren.

Einziges Manko... Du solltest danach im Illustrator oder in Freehand noch die Farbwerte überprüfen und ggf. anpassen.
Corel hat ein desaströses Farbmanagement.
lg.


----------

